# lamb chop recipes?



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I have about 5 lbs of lamb chops my brother had processed and I've never cooked lamb. Wanted to see if anyone knew any good recipes?


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

I usually generously sprinkle mine with a mix of salt, pepper, just a little hot pepper flakes and some crushed rosemary. then sear them to a nice rare-med rare on a very hot grill. Just before you take them off spread a little honey on them! 

I think lamb is one of the best meats around! Just be careful its easy to overpower the flavor!


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a good one...I also like to rub them the whole rack with dijon mustard...sprinkle with breadcrumbs with lotsa garlic and rosemary...Roast at 450 for about12 minutes or until your desired doneness .

Do you know how to make a hollandaise? Do a search on the net. There is an easy blender method using the egg yolks and hot clarified real butter...Anyway if you make a hollandaise add the following...

a little scoop of mint jelly and fresh chopped mint...serve with lamb chops...


----------

